# Kaveri OC



## CM-121-99 (28. September 2014)

Hi,
ich hab mir nen PC auf Kaveri Basis zusammengeschraubt. Ich habe mir jetzt noch eine Wasserkühlung (Komplett Wakü, geschlossen) bei Caseking rausgesucht, die ich mir (sobald es die Finanzen zulassen ) bestellen werde. Jetzt zu meiner Frage, wie hoch kann man den A10-7850K mit Wasserkühlung übertakten? Im Netz hab ich Werte um die 4,7 - 5 GHz gefunden. Ist Kaveri jetzt also wirklich so gut übertaktbar oder wurden hier extremere Kühlmethoden benutzt?

Mein System:
AMD A10-7850K
F2A88XM-HD3
G.Skill Trident X @ 2400 MHz (8 GB)
Asus Radeon R7 265X


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2014)

Die lassen sich schon gut übertakten, allerdings auch bei einer sehr hohen Spannung.
Auf meinem AMD A10-7850K und F2A88XM-HD3 hab ich bei +200MHz mit Standard-Vcore schon einen Bluescreen bekommen.

Offtopic:
Die integrierte Grafik ist bei dir hoffentlich deaktiviert?


----------



## bschicht86 (28. September 2014)

Inwieweit greifen denn gewisse Power-Limits beim Kaveri? Nicht, dass die dann auch eher kontraproduktiv ins OC-Ergebnis eingreifen. Sollde die iGPU aber deaktiviert sein, hat man dadurch aber gewisse "Power-Reserve".


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2014)

Sobald die iGPU unter Last ist, wird die CPU auf 3,0 GHz gedrosselt, da kannst du einstellen was du willst.
Mit deaktivierter iGPU hab ich das noch gar nicht probiert.


----------



## Sunjy (28. September 2014)

Ernsthaft?

Wenn ich die GPU und CPU des 7850 Übertakte dann drosselt der CPU part auf 3Ghz sobald die igpu unter last steht?


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2014)

Sobald die iGPU unter Last ist wird die CPU auf 3GHz gedrosselt um das TDP-Limit einzuhalten.
Mit der iGPU im Leerlauf kann man die CPU auch hochtakten.
Ohne die iGPU mit einer dedizierten GPU sollte das so auch funktionieren.
Man darf halt nicht den fehler machen das gemischte Crossfire einzuschalten, wobei das mit der Karte eh nicht möglich sein sollte.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. September 2014)

Das mit der Drosselung ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man die iGPU nutzt. Oft ist nämlich nur eine Komponente am Limit, während die andere sich "langweilt". In solchen Fällen dürfte es wohl gar nicht auffallen, dass die CPU drosselt, wenn die iGPU unter Volldampf ackert und umgekehrt.

Man hat dadurch quasi eine Garantie, dass ein gewisser Stromverbrauch nicht überschritten wird.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2014)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das mit der Drosselung ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man die iGPU nutzt. Oft ist nämlich nur eine Komponente am Limit, während die andere sich "langweilt". In solchen Fällen dürfte es wohl gar nicht auffallen, dass die CPU drosselt, wenn die iGPU unter Volldampf ackert und umgekehrt.



In Spielen ist das auch völlig nebensächlich 
Mit 4x3GHz wird die R7 250 bzw. HD7730 in keinster Weise ausgebremst.
Trotzdem irgendwie schade das es sich auf Desktop-System durch deaktivieren einer Energiesparfunktion nicht trotzdem ausschalten lässt.


----------



## VikingGe (29. September 2014)

> Trotzdem irgendwie schade das es sich auf Desktop-System durch deaktivieren einer Energiesparfunktion nicht trotzdem ausschalten lässt.


Du könntest mit dem AMD MSR Tweaker die einzelnen P-States ändern, sodass er immer den vollen Kerntakt anlegt oder zumindest nicht ganz so weit runter geht. Allerdings möglicherweise auf Kosten der Grafikleistung - das Taktverhalten der GPU ist zumindest bei meinem Kaveri-Notebook irgendwie Raketenwissenschaft.


----------

